
Scaling Tor Hidden Services - zmanian
https://www.benthamsgaze.org/2015/11/17/scaling-tor-hidden-services/
======
Klasiaster
I wonder if this would be fast enough for movie streaming even if I would
still like to see something based on a totally distributed architecture, be it
ipfs or GnuNet.

------
jchrisa
"This hybrid approach allows a maximum of sixty hidden service instances being
simultaneously available."

